
Netflix Secret Categories Revealed by Chrome Extension - skala
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/simkl-for-netflix-hulu-cr/dbpjfmehfpcgmlpfnfilcnhbckmecmca
======
Ennergizer
There's a whole arsenal of Netflix enhancements in this extension. I like the
Secret Categories, can find lots of new interesting movies. Plus a Netflix
Randomizer for "special" occasions when no idea what to watch.

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881255)

------
raiken1
I can't believe this isn't a native Netflix browse option. You just made
Netflix even more valuable to me.

------
pachek1
every hidden netflix genre, right in your browser.

------
vakarama
nice!

